

Operator - Brajeshwar
http://operator.com/

======
_adm_
If you are interested in gaining followers/subscribers/early adopters you
should really explain what kind of service you are presenting.

~~~
boqeh
Agreed. Being cryptic doesn't work for everyone, even if you're the co-founder
of Uber.

